# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Bankie in NYC

## Peter NJ

8/27 At BB Kings

----------


## LindaP

Are you going Peter?  I saw that on his FB page!

----------


## Peter NJ

Sadly I will be working at the beach..Why does it have to be on a Monday night anyway?

----------


## Eithan

what do u think about Saturday program.

----------


## mikehorne

what the program for Saturday

----------

